# Craftsman mower with Honda engine leaking gas



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

So the gas is leaking out the air filter, it drained the entire tank. I figured I accidentally blew out the needle seat. I looked at the parts diagram and the carb does not have a seat. So could it be the needle sticking or perhaps the float sticking? Or maybe the jet is not seated all the way down. Which one of these conditions would allow the gas to flow out? Or could it be something else.
The engine is a Honda GJAAA-1096954


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My money would be on the gaskets that go between the carburetor and air filter cover. They need to be on correctly so the atmospheric vent hole is aligned. If the vent is blocked off, the carburetor will flood.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like an easy fix, I'll let you know if it is. Thanks


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

No luck, I checked the gaskets they are all aligned correctly. I also looked at the needle and it looks good. The float is plastic and non-adjustable. One of the gaskets looks a little thin and ratty, so I'm going to change that out tomorrow. Do they sell a kit with all the gaskets. Or could anything else cause gas to come out the air filter when the mower is shut down.

Here is the parts list.

http://www.allmowerparts.com/pages/...1/CARBURETOR/GCV190A-A1AE/2410Z0Y0Z0Y0E1400DE


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would just replace the complete carburetor, it shows in your link to be about $16.00. I don't know of any gasket kits for the carburetor mounting.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Turned out the problem was that the float was hitting the side drain screw opening on the carb bowl. The drain screw has to be positioned perfectly under the hinge side of the float, or the float will get stuck and not "float" up. Thanks for your help. Have a good one! Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> Turned out the problem was that the float was hitting the side drain screw opening on the carb bowl. The drain screw has to be positioned perfectly under the hinge side of the float, or the float will get stuck and not "float" up. Thanks for your help. Have a good one! Bob


 That should not be an issue if you install the float bowl while the carburetor is inverted. This way no matter what the position of the drain screw, it will just rest on top of it, should the float contact it. I always align the drain screw opposite the fuel inlet for easy access.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

You are right it is leaking again, very slowly. I can see that it is leaking at the gasket right behind the air filter. I'm going to get the 2 gaskets. Thanks again.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

So, I installed the new gaskets and it did not help my problem. I let the mower sit for about 2 months out of frustration. I pulled the carburetor yesterday to figure out the exact replacement carb to order. I tried squirting carb cleaner through the air hole that I figured the gasket was blocking and it turns out that the hole was blocked. I thought the hole was not a through hole, but it turned out to be my problem. So 30yr. your bet was right it was the blockage of that hole, but just not caused by the gasket. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it all worked out. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

